# Asus z590 Windows 11 Realtek...



## DanyDany18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi guys I recently updated to  Windows 11.. MB is Z590 Asus Prime-P, I downloaded latest realtek audio driver which is 6.0.9238.1 version and I keep getting "Cannot connect to RPC service" everytime I try to open the console panel (UWP) Tried DDU clean instal, reinstal drivers.. etc no luck so far


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 12, 2021)

From where you have downloaded those Realtek drivers?
Are you sure these drivers are Realtek UAD drivers?


----------



## DanyDany18 (Nov 12, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> From where you have downloaded those Realtek drivers?
> Are you sure these drivers are Realtek UAD drivers?


Hi how are you? I donwloaded from Asus official site.. These drivers are the only ones available for Windows 11.. It seems..





						PRIME Z590-P
					

Tarjeta madre Intel® Z590 (LGA 1200) ATX con PCIe® 4.0, tres puertos M.2, 11 fases de poder DrMOS, HDMI®, DisplayPort™, SATA 6 Gbps, 2.5 Gb Ethernet, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 Type-C®, panel frontal USB 3.2 Gen 1 Type-C®, compatibilidad con Thunderbolt™ 4 e iluminación Aura Sync RGB




					www.asus.com


----------

